

Rearrange your registration forms. - sahillavingia
http://sahillavingia.com/blog/2010/12/30/rearrange-your-registration-forms/

======
geovedi
If full name is not really important, i suggest to ignore it.

Username / Password / Email

~~~
pierrefar
One step further is to make email as the username. This removes a field from
the form and also improves the chances that the email given is really used.

------
ptarjan
If you use our registration tool, most of your form will already be filled out
for people logged into Facebook.

<http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/440>

------
jsavimbi
_This will definitely boost your conversion rates. Do it now._

Do you have any hard data on that claim?

